# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αυγά lovebirds

## cypand

καλησπέρα σε όλους.. είμαι καινούργιος στο site και είναι όντως πολύ καλο :) εγώ έχω fischer lovebirds και γέννησαν στην 8/12 το πρώτο αβγό και σήμερα ακόμα δεν βγήκε τίποτα.. δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν κάθισε στις 8 η στις 10(που έκανε το 2ο).. δεν έπρεπε να βγούν μέχρι σήμερα? εντωμεταξύ η θηλύκια κάθεται κανονικά στα αβγά.. όταν παω κοντά στο κλουβί και βγει έξω(σπανια)φαίνονται τα φτερά τις κοιλιας ανακατεμένα και μέχρι και σήμερα φτιάχνει ακόμα φωλια ο αρσενικός. προετοιμασία έχει γίνει.. μήπως... λεω μήπως χρειαστει να τα σπάσω εγώ? δεν ξέρω αν τ αυγά εχουν πουλιά μέσα γτ δεν μπορώ να τα βγάλω απο την φώλια για να δω..

----------


## papdinos

βγαλτα απο τη φωλια και κανε ωοσκοπηση η πως λεγετε τελος παντων. με λιγο φως μπορεις να δεις αν ειναι κλουβια

----------


## cypand

το κλουβί είναι μέγαλο, η φωλια εσωτερική και το άνοιγμα τις φωλιάς στο πάνω μέρος είναι μισό(δεν ανοίγει ολόκληρη η φωλια) δύσκολα βγαίνει αβγό από εκεί... αλλα τέλος με αυτή την φωλια  :Stick Out Tongue:  θα την πετάξω όταν τελειώσουν.. υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είναι κλουβιά ένα η δυο αυγά? η θα είναι όλα η κανένα?

----------


## vicky_ath

Όπως σου είπε κ ο Κώστας ο μόνος τρόπος να καταλάβεις είναι κάνοντας ωοσκόπηση!




> υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είναι κλουβιά ένα η δυο αυγά? η θα είναι όλα η κανένα?


Όλα τα ενδεχόμενα παίζουν! Μπορεί κάποια αυγά να είναι άσπορα, μπορεί κ όλα!


Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό/άσχετο? Προετοιμασία για αναπαραγωγή γιατί έκανες μέσα στο καταχείμωνο??

----------


## cypand

γιατι δεν ήξερα  :Stick Out Tongue:   τα αγόρασα πριν 2 μήνες. μαζι με την αγορα αγόρασα και σουπιοκόκκαλο και βιταμίνες και τα φρουτα που πρεπει να μπαίνουν. μετά απο μια βδομάδα που τα είχα (με φωλιά)έσπασαν ενα παιχνίδι τους και να το έβαλαν στην φωλιά, ετσι τους αγόρασα και αυγοτροφη.... κανονικα είναι σε 23 μέρες που βγαίνουν τα μικρά σωστά?

----------


## giotakismille

μακαρι να εχουν!

----------


## lenia

πάντως μην σπάσεις εσύ κανενα αυγό......κι αφου δεν γίνετε να τα βγάλεις για να τα τσεκάρεις, τότε θα πρέπει όσο δύσκολο κι αν σου είναι να κάνεις υπομονή.. μην αφήσεις την αγωνία σου και την ανυπομονησία σου να γίνουν αφορμή για μια αποτυχία απο δικό σου λάθος.. θα είναι κρίμα..

----------


## lenia

το κλουβί το έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι ή έξω;

----------


## cypand

μέσα στο σπίτι και είναι αρκετά μεγάλο για ένα ζευγαράκι...

----------


## mitsman

* Ζευγάρωμα Lovebirds - Απορίες ...**Λίγη βοήθεια για την αναπαραγωγή lovebirds*Διαβασε αυτα τα δυο θεματακια... θα σε βοηθησουν αρκετα νομιζω!

----------


## cypand

ευχαριστώ *mitsman*.. τους έχω τα απαράιτητα όμως φρούτα πολυ λιγα τρώνε.. θα δοκιμάσω να τα βάλω στο μπλεντερ και να τα κανω κρεμα όπως είπε ο prodigy και θα τα ανακατέψω με σπόρους.. το μαρούλι το τρώνε πολύ... το κλουβί είναι σταθερό στο σπίτι και έχουν ησυχία όλη μέρα.. τους βάζω και αυγοτροφή, το κανονικό αυγό δεν το τρώνε ούτε την αυγοτροφή αλλα την κάνω ανάμιξη με σπόρους. εγώ να συνεχίσω με αυγοτροφή? αν ναι μεχρι ποτέ?

----------


## mitsman

Αυγοτροφη μπορεις να σταματησεις μεχρι να βγουν τα μικρα... αν βγουν συνεχειζεις... αν δεν βγουν... μια φορα την εβδομαδα- δεκα μερες! και πιο εντατικα την ανοιξη οταν πας παλι για αναπαραγωγη.. τοτε μεχρι και 4 φορες την εβδομαδα!!!! καθημερινα μονο οταν εχουν μικρα!

----------


## cypand

να την μετακινήσω τώρα που έχουν αυγά?? μπορω μέσω φώτο να δω τι γίνετε μέσα στην φωλια.. και κάτι άλλο, πρέπει καθε ζευγάρι να είναι μόνο του έτσι? δεν μπορώ να βαλω στο κλουβι 3 ζευγάρια? οι διαστάσεις του κλουβιού είναι 1.70Υx1.10Μx0.80Π.. αρκετά μεγάλο θα έλεγα.. σίγουρα οχι τώρα αλλα ίσως στο μέλλον να είναι οκ?

----------


## giotakismille

αντε με το καλο@!

----------


## cypand

οκ. έτσι θα κάνω.. ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.. αντε με το καλό  :Happy:

----------


## cypand

μολις κοίταξα τα αυγα.. τα 2 είναι με κίτρινα ζουμιά(??) και τα 2 ειναι μισοαδεια(το αλλο μισογεματο ειναι μαυρο).. διαβαζα τωρα για φρουτα και είδα οτι μπορώ να τους δώσω μακαρόνια και φακες... αυτα να τα βράσω ή...... άσχετος ε?.. με τα αυγα μου τι λέτε? btw γεννησαν το πρώτο στις 08/12 - σύνολο 4

----------


## cypand

ευχαριστώ φίλε *tzavegio*.. φωτογραφίες δεν έβγαλα αλλά θα περιμένω μέχρι και την παρασκευή.. εν το μεταξύ η θυληκιά μου νομίζω φαίνεται λίγο πρησμένη απο κάτω.. λες να ανησυχήσω ή δεν θα είναι τίποτα?

----------


## lenia

μια μέρα ακόμα υπομονής είναι ... που θα πάει; θα περάσει! και μετά...ΠΑΠΠΟΥΣ!!!!

----------


## lenia

κανένα νέο;;;;;;;

----------


## cypand

τίποτα ακόμα... δεν έχει βγει κάνενα........

----------


## terios

> τίποτα ακόμα... δεν έχει βγει κάνενα........


και τα δικα μου με την δευτερη φορα βγαλανε ενα!αλλα εμενα ειχαν πουλακια μεσα αλλα δεν βγηκαν ηταν σκασμενα μεσα.τα δικα σου εχουν πουλια μεσα? Η γνωμη μου ειναι αν δεν βγαλουν παλι τιποτα να παρεις την φωλια και να αφησεις τα πουλια να ξεκουραστουνε και κατα τον μαρτιο να τα βαλεις παλι..

----------


## lenia

ελα μην απογοητευεσαι....κι εγώ τα χω σχεδόν ενα χρόνο μαζί και τίποτα.. μπαινουν στη φωλια-ταιζονται-βάζουν λορίδες χαρτιών μεσα στη φωλια για να ακουμπήσουν τα αυγά τους και καλα, ελπίζω κι εγώ μπας και κάνουν κανένα αυγό, και στο τέλος τίποτα....εσένα τουλάχιστον κάνανε μια αρχή.. και αφου εγινε η αρχή θα ξαναγίνει σύντομα...να είσαι σίγουρος!!!!!!!! το παν ειναι η αρχή...

----------


## cypand

έχεις δίκαιο.. άσε που φτίαχνουν φωλιά πάλι με τα αυγά μέσα.. θα περιμένω ακόμα μια δύο μέρες και αν δεν βγουν θα βγάλω τα υπάρχοντα αυγά..

----------


## lenia

καθόλου μην σε παίρνει απο κάτω... θα ξαναγεννήσουν και θα είναι και πιο εμπειροι γονεις κιολας!!! ολα καλα θα πανε!!!!!
εσυ συνεχισε την καλη διατροφή τους και... υπομονή......

----------


## vicky_ath

> έχεις δίκαιο.. άσε που φτίαχνουν φωλιά πάλι με τα αυγά μέσα..


Τι εννοείς?? Ετοιμάζονται να ξαναγεννήσουν??

----------


## lenia

μέσα στο σπίτι ειναι τα πουλακια οποτε και χειμώνας που είναι .... αυτά το νιώθουν άνοιξη καλός ή κακός και κάνουν τη δουλεια τους....

----------


## vicky_ath

Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι εμείς πρέπει να τα αφήσουμε... 
Τα κοκατίλ μου έκαναν 2 γέννες. Αν τα αφήσω στη μοίρα τους, το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα πάνε κ σε τρίτη κ σε τέταρτη κ.ο.κ. μέχρι να αρρωστήσουν..

----------


## mitsman

Δεν θα αρρωστησουν.... απλα πιθανοτατα θα τα βρεις τεζα!!! απο την αδυναμια!

----------


## cypand

lenia ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια  :Happy:  
Βίκυ και Δημήτρη να μην τους αφήσω την φωλιά μέσα για να προχωρήσουν σε δεύτερη γέννα? και εσάς σας ευχαριστώ  :winky:  τώρα μαθαίνω..

----------


## mitsman

Σιγουρα στην δευτερη γεννα τα πουλια αν ειχα προετοιμαστει καταλληλα στην πρωτη και απο την στιγμη που δεν μεγαλωσαν τελικα μικρα τοτε ειμαι σεδον σιγουρος οτι δεν θα εχουν προβλημα!!!!
Απλα εγω στην θεση σου Κωστα θα προσπαθουσα να τα καθυστερησω κανενα μηνα να ειμαι πιο σιγουρος για τα αποτελεσματα της γεννας!!! δεν θα ηθελα να δω παλι κλοβια αυγα!

----------


## cypand

βρε Γιάννη.. Αντρέας είναι το όνομα μου όχι Κώστας..  ::   :Stick Out Tongue:  στην φωλιά δεν είχα τίποτα μέσα πριν.. νομίζω θα την αφήσω και όταν θέλουν να γεννήσουν ας γεννήσουν... εε? και θα συνεχίσω κανονικά τη διατροφή..

----------


## mitsman

::  με συγχωρεις βρε Παναγιωτη..... εεεεεε Αντρεα ηθελα να πω!!!
χα χα χα χ χα χα χχα χα χα χα... τα μυαλα μου και μια λιρα και του ποντικου η ψειρα!!! αστα να πανε.. εχω χαζεψει..........
Πηγαινε παρε καποιο σκευασμα με βιταμινη Ε δωσε με καποιο τροπο ασβεστειο.... βγαλε για 10 μερες την φωλια!!! και αφου τα εχεις χορηγησει αυτα για 10 μερες τοτε ξαναβαλε φωλια!!!εΑν θες να τα αφησεις στην τυχη τους... απλα πηγαινε παλι και παρε αυτα που σου λεω παραπανω!

----------


## cypand

ασβέστιο δεν είναι το κόκκαλο σουπιάς? το έχουν..αν πάλι είναι αυτο το άσπρο πράγμα σαν πέτρα, ούτε που το αγγίζουν.. άυριο να πιάσω και βιταμίνη Ε νασαι καλά ρε Δημήτρη...

----------


## mitsman

Ενα καλο σκευασμα βιταμινης Ε που εχει και σεληνιο και δρα συνεργατικα ειναι το ferti-vit.... μακαρι να το βρεις!!!

Αν τρωνε το κοκκαλο της σουπιας τοτε εισαι οκ... απλα πολλα πουλια δεν γυρνανε να το κοιταξουν!

----------


## lenia

Συμφωνώ με τον mitsman είναι φοβερό το ferti-vit και ελπίζω να το βρεις!

Δε πιστεύω να έχουν πρόβλημα τα πουλάκια σου για δεύτερη γέννα.. απ' τη στιγμή που ούτε καν μπήκαν στη διαδικασία του να μεγαλώσουν μικρά. 
Άλλα πουλιά γεννούν και μεγαλώνουν μικρά κανονικά και ξαναγεννούν για 2η φορά στο καπάκι χωρίς πρόβλημα. 
Όμως υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που έχουν και πρόβλημα από την πρώτη τους φορά.. ανάλογα το πόσο δυνατό οργανισμό έχει και το πόσο καλά και σωστά έχει μεγαλώσει το κάθε πουλί. Παίζει μεγάλο παράγοντα και η τύχη..οπότε για να μην σε πάρουμε στο λαιμό μας εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα κατά πόσο είναι δυνατά και υγιή τα δικά σου και αν θα τα πάνε καλά τη 2η φορά, όχι τόσο απο θέμα επιτυχίας των αυγών(γιατί αυτο ειναι και θεμα εμπειρίας), αλλά απο το πόσο καλά οργανικά το ίδιο το ζευγάρι θα αντέξει 2η γέννα.. 
Βέβαια ενίσχυσε το ασβέστιο στη διατροφή τους όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά..

Πάντως από προσωπική εμπειρία αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι πως το ζευγάρι αν δεν θέλει να γεννήσει, δε το κάνει που να χτυπιέσαι.. και αντίστροφα, έχω ακούσει από παιδιά, και από εδώ μέσα μάλιστα, πως επειδή δεν είχαν φωλιά στο κλουβί, γεννήσαν τα πουλιά τους στον πάτο του κλουβιού ή στην ταΐστρα... 

Συμφωνώ πως θα ήταν πολύ κουραστικό και επικίνδυνο να πάνε και σε τρίτη γέννα βέβαια, εκεί θα πρέπει κανείς να επέμβει δραστικά. Αλλά για δύο γέννες και μάλιστα η μία χωρίς μικρά δε είναι και τόσο κουραστικό αν όμως ενισχυθεί το ασβέστιο άμεσα.. 
βάλτα λοιπόν κάτω και σκέψου τη διατροφή τους τόσον καιρό που τα έχεις, τις βιταμίνες τους, την συμπεριφορά τους (αν είναι ζωηρά-δυνατά-φωνακλάδες κτλ) και η απόφαση δική σου!

----------


## cypand

έβγαλα τα αυγά που είχαν μέσα... το δύο είχαν πουλιά μέσα ενώ τα άλλα δυο τίποτα.. τρώνε το κόκκαλο σουπιάς κανονικά και έχω και ferti-vit... τελικά θα γεννήσουν, χθες τους είδα να ζευγαρώνουν...

----------


## lenia

σου ευχομαι ολόψυχα καλή επιτυχία... και αφου τα ειδες σιγουρα να ζευγαρώνουν τοτε απ τα αυγα τους μάλλον αυτή τη φορά δεν θα είναι κανένα ασπορο...!!!!!!! όλα καλα θα πανε... αστα ήσυχα ταιζέ τα καλά και κανε *υπομονή*...

----------


## cypand

κάνω, μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς?  :Happy: ... περιμένω.. πάντως ευχαριστώ ε...

----------


## lenia

πως πάει το ζευγαράκι σου; τι νέα; ζευγάρωσαν ξανά;

----------


## cypand

ακόμα δεν είδα αυγά.. τους είδα να ζευγαρώνουν 2 φόρες πριν 2 βδομαδες και μέχρι εκεί, τώρα σταμάτησαν να φτιάχνουν και την φωλιά όμως συνεχίζω κανονικά την διατροφή τους.. ισως να ζευγαρώνουν ακόμα μιας και σπίτι πάω το βράδυ αλλα δεν το νομίζω..

----------


## lenia

αφού λείπεις ως το βράδυ δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν ζευγαρώνουν.... οκ αναμένουμε νέα στις επόμενες μέρες....

----------


## cypand

άρχισαν πάλι την φωλιά.. θα με τρελάνουν  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cypand

ακόμα δεν βγήκε απο το αυγό  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

*Ε* *Ε Ε* *Ε* *Ε** Ε* *Ε* Ε ερχεταιιιι............

----------


## ria

αντρεα πως πετυχες βρε συ την φωτο ..επαθα πλακα!!!!!!! να σου ζησουν τα μικρουλια!!!!!! και περιμενουμε φατσες μολις βγουν απο το αυγο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

> ενα καλο σκευασμα βιταμινης ε που εχει και σεληνιο και δρα συνεργατικα ειναι το ferti-vit.... μακαρι να το βρεις!!!


εγω περνω ενα της tafarm που εχει και βιταμινι ε και σελινιο 
αν πεις στο πετ σοπ βιταμινες για το ζευγαρωμα και την αναπαραγωγη αφτο θα σου δωσει

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αααααα ναι περιμενουμε φοτος 
ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΣΟΥΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cypand

με το καλημέρα  ::  άσε ria.. απο την χαρά μου κλεiδώθηκα έξω απο το σπίτι το πρωί και άργησα και στην δουλεία  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cypand

παναγιώτη την έχω την βιταμίνη.. την βρήκα.. ευχαριστώ  :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Αντρέα να σου ζήσουν!!!!!!! Από τις ποιο μαγικές στιγμές όταν σπάει το αυγό!!!!!!

----------


## cypand

ευχαριστώ Φανή.. 
ναι Δημήτρη, έρχεταιιιι  :Happy: , ελπίζω να έφτασε μέχρι να πάω σπίτι..!  :Happy:

----------


## lenia

τέλεια φωτο!!!!!!! αντε με το καλό να τα δεχτείς όλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Γαμωτο αν ησουν πιο κοντ αμιλαμε θα ηθαλα να πεταγομουν να τα δω!!
Δεν εχω δει ποτε αυγα λοβ και γ******η φωτο!

----------


## lenia

άντε, τι έγινε τελικά; που είναι οι φωτο σου;;;;;

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ναι θελουμε φωτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cypand

τελικά βγήκαν 2 απο τα τέσσερα και το ένα δεν τα κατάφερε.. θα ανεβάσω και φώτο σύντομα όταν θα είμαι σπίτι, μάλλον απόψε θα τις έχετε..  :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Περιμένουμεεεεεε!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

ΝΑΙ θελω να δω και πως θα τα μεγαλωσεις εε!!

----------


## cypand



----------


## Oneiropagida

Φτου φτου Αντρέα!!!! Με τα καλό να εξελιχθούν όλα!!!!!!

----------


## cypand

αργήσαν να βγουν τα άλλα.. δεν ξέρω.. δίνω χρόνο να δούμε, ελπίζω αυτό να πάει καλά... ευχαριστώ πάντως  :Happy:

----------


## ria

αντρεα να σου ζησει το χνουδομωρο!!!!!! ελπιζω να πανε καλα και να ανοιξουν και τα υπολοιπα !!!!!  :Jumping0045:

----------


## Kostakos

Καλα μιλαμε με πεθανες φιλαρακο fischer ειναι?
ειναι πολυ γλυκο!

----------


## lenia

πω πω τι καλα!!!!!!!!!! μπράβο!!!!! ευχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!!!!!!!!!!να ανοιξουν όλα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cypand

ναι fischer είναι και έχω και ένα ζευγαράκι lutino έκαναν το τέταρτο αυγό προχθές  :winky:  αλλά περιμένω για να κάνω ωοσκόπηση για να δω αν είναι σίγουρα ζευγάρι.. στην συμπεριφορά φαίνετε ότι είναι.. για να δούμε  :Happy:

----------


## cypand

τα λουτινο είναι ζευγαρι τελικά..  :Happy:  έκαναν 5 αυγά και μόνο σε ένα έκανα ωοσποπηση και ήταν με σπόρο.. αυτο ειναι το μωρό fischer 17 ημερών σήμερα..

----------


## μαρια ν

Αχ ειναι γλυκα να το χαιρεσαι :Love0020:

----------


## cypand

ευχαριστώ μαρία  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι σκετη προκληση για του κοκατιλαδες !

Να το φυλας γιατι θα στο κλεψουννν ! Χαχχαχααχ !  :Happy: 

Να σου ζησει και να το δουμε να σου δινει φιλακια!

----------


## vikitaspaw

αχου το μωρε το ζουζουνι...κουκλι ειναι, μια σκετη γλυκα!! Να το χαιρεσαι!!

----------


## Kostakos

Πωπωπ μιλαμε ειναι super γλυκουλι!!! Το θελω!!!

----------


## lenia

πανέμορφο! μπράβο...!!!!!!!! τελικά είδες και μωρό!!!!!!!! υπομονή ήθελε και όλα καλά!!!!!!! να το χαίρεσαι!

----------


## cypand

ορίστε και το μικρό  :Happy: ......

----------


## mitsman

τι λες τωρα??? κουκλακι ζωγραφιστο!!!!

----------


## cypand

ωραίο εεε?  :Happy: )) θενκς μητσο..

----------


## μαρια ν

Α ντρεα να χαιρεσαι το μωρακι μεγαλωσε πολυ ειναι για πολλα φιλακια :Love0007:

----------


## lenia

πω πω κουκλάκι είναι μπράβο φτου φτου!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Αντρέα είναι σκέτη γλύκα το μικρούλι!!!!!! Φτου φτου φτου......!!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Καλά μιλάμε σε μπορώ να σταμτήσω να το βλέπω!!

----------


## cypand

ορίστε και το μικρό - μεγάλωσε  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

πω πω.... πραγματικα κουκλακι!!!

----------


## cypand

ορίστε και τα λουτίνο lovebirds.. 5 αυγά με 4 μωράκια..



σόρρυ για την ανάλυση.. έπρεπε να ήταν πιο μεγάλη η φώτο.. anw τα 5 αυγά...

το πρώτο μωρό:





το 2ο:




το 3ο:





το 4ο και τελευταίο:




και λίγο πιο μεγάλα:


ανοίξαμε και τα μάτια.. λίγο..  :Happy: 




και σήμερα πως έφτασαν  :Happy: !!!!!!



το φαλακρό είναι το πιο μικρό  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mitsman

Ααααα δεν μας τα ειχες πει αυτα Αντρικο..... μπραβο σου..... πολυ ωραια τα εχεις!!! μπραβο!

----------


## cypand

απότι βλέπεις χάθηκα τελευταία λογω δουλείας.. σήμερα είπα να σχολάσ λίγο γρήγορα ηρεμήσω λίγο έτσι βρήκα και τον χρόνο να ανεβάσω τις φώτογραφίες να τις δείτε.. αν σας το έλεγα πιο γρήγορα να θέλατε και φώτο.. ε τις φύλαξα για να τις δούμε όλες μαζί  :Happy:

----------


## cypand

παιδιά μόλις είδα ότι έχω 2 αυγά στα fischer μου, έχουν το μώρο που ανέβασα πριν λίγο αλλά η θυληκία δεν κάθετε στην φωλιά.. τι να κάνω?

----------


## mitsman

τι εννοεις???? οτι ειναι μικρο και σταματησαν να το ταιζουν???

----------


## cypand

εννοώ ότι το μικρό γεννήθηκε στις 22/2 και βγαίνει πο την φωλιά είναι σε ηλικία να το χωρήσω?? δεν ξέρω αν τρώει μόνο του, το θέμα είναι ότι η θυληκιά δεν έκατσε στα αυγά της..

----------


## mitsman

θα κατσει οταν πρεπει!!! τα εχει παει θαυμασια μεχρι τωρα!!! γιατι δεν την εμπιστευεσαι λιγακι???? δεν ξερω ποτε απογαλακτιζοντα τα lovebirds

----------


## cypand

μα έπρεπε νομίζω να μην τον αφηνουν να μπένει στην φωλιά... θα ΄ψαξω να δω.. γ....

παιδία αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μου πει πλις  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mitsman

εύκολο νομιζεις ειναι????? να μην τον αφηνουν???

----------


## cypand

aαπότι ξέρω όταν είναι η ώρα του να φύγει το δαγκώνουν στα πόδια για να μην μπαίνει μέσα.. όλο έρωτας και μέλια είναι αυτα τα λοβ.. άλλη δουλειά δεν κάνουν απο τα αυγά  ::

----------


## cypand

ρε παιδιά σε ολόκληρο το διαδίκτυο και να μην έτυχε σε κανένα? είναι δυνατόν? ή απλα εγώ τρέμω χωρίς ΚΑΝΕΝΑ λόγω?..?

----------


## marlene

*Βρε, καλά στα λέει ο Δημήτρης, τα έχεις πάει τόσο καλά μέχρι τώρα - μην αγχώνεσαι! 
Νομίζω πως τα αυγά δεν χρειάζεται να κλωσηθούν αμέσως αφού γεννηθούν. "Διατηρούνται" για μερικές μέρες μετά από τη γέννα (4?) χωρίς πρόβλημα! 
Να δεις που όλα θα πάνε καλά κ το μικρό θα βγει από τη φωλίτσα για τα καλά στην ώρα του!*

----------


## mitsman

Και 7 μερες αντεχουν ακλωσητα το διαβεβαιωνω!!!!

----------


## cypand

7 μέρες?? μια χαρά τότε  :Happy: .. ρώτησα ένα φίλο που με βοήθησε πολύ με τις γέννες και σε πετσοπ και είναι καιρος να φύγει το μικρό.. σήμερα είδα και το 3ο αυγό, άρα έχουμε 6 μέρες σήμερα, θα βγάλω τον μικρό αποψε και θα είναι οκ νομίζω..

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Νομιζω οτι καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι εαν δεν εχει κλωσσηθει καθολου το αυγο αντεχει 10 μερες και ισως λιγο παραπανω

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Βασια καπου εκει ειναι απλα επειδη δεν ξερω, λεω τι εχω δει απο προσωπικη μου πειρα!

----------


## cypand

παιδια και μια χρήσιμη πληροφορία.. τα λοβ απογαλακτίζονται στις 6-8 βδομάδες, εγώ τα βγάζω στις 50 ημέρες

----------


## lagreco69

Αντρεα τι κουκλακια ειναι αυτα!! μπραβο σου τα καταφερες μια χαρα. συντομα και στο κλαδι!! παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## cypand

ευχαριστω Δημήτρη  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Καμμια προσφατη φωτογραφια?????????

----------


## cypand

η πιο προσφατη φωτογραφια που έχω ειναι αυτή... τα πουλιά τα άλλαξα το Σάββατο με άλλα για να έχω ζευγάρια, να μην είχα αδερφια..

----------


## Jonny

Πανέμορφα να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## lagreco69

Αντρεα πανεμορφα και τα λουτινα!!!

----------

